# Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht



## stieglitz (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Da passt doch das gut rein:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,458741,00.html


> APPLES IPHONE
> "Das Display könnte zerbrechen"
> Mit dem neuartigen Bedienkonzept für sein iPod-Handy hat Apple die Fachwelt verblüfft. IT-Expertin Molly Wood vom Online-Newsdienst Cnet hält die Technik des iPhones zwar für innovativ. Im Interview mit SPIEGEL ONLINE bezweifelt sie aber, dass Apple damit Erfolg haben wird.


Oder wäre das nicht sogar einen neuen Thread wert?
Auf den Erfolg dieses Gerätes bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Da passt doch das gut rein:
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,458741,00.html
> Oder wäre das nicht sogar einen neuen Thread wert?


Unter dem Titel : "Gimmicks die die Welt nicht braucht, aber für den Umsatz dringend nötig sind"
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83473


> iPhone schickt Apple-Aktie auf Höhenflug


darauf kommt es doch an, nicht ob das Spielzeug Sinn macht


----------



## stieglitz (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Also ich glaube langsam kann man diesen Thread schließen.
Mit UMTS hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.
UMTS was??


> "Gimmicks die die Welt nicht braucht, aber für den Umsatz dringend nötig sind"


Wie wärs mit CPs Vorschlag. 

Aber das Thema ist wirklich interessant und eine Bereicherung hier, lese immer mit.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Also ich glaube langsam kann man diesen Thread schließen.


Nicht ganz. Eins würde mich schon interessieren: rund 50 Milliarden brutto sind 2000 in die
 Staatskasse geflossen,  nettobereinigt  (Steuerabschreibung der Mobilfunkfirmen) etwa ein  Drittel weniger.  Den Finanzminister hatte  es strahlen lassen: Was haben die Unternehmen aus dieser Investition gemacht bzw gewonnen?   Wieviel ist  dadurch wirklich zusätzlich erwirtschaftet worden?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,459195,00.html


> Die aussichtsreichsten Produkte sind am Ende vielleicht doch stets die, bei denen man die Nachfrage nicht erst wecken muss.


welch überwältigende Erkenntnis


----------



## drboe (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Die aussichtsreichsten Produkte sind am Ende vielleicht doch stets die, bei denen man die Nachfrage nicht erst wecken muss.


Ist das so? Es gab einen Bedarf für Mobiltelefonie? Warum hat man dann die Mobiltelefone massiv subventioniert? Es gibt in Deutschland einen Bedarf für SUVs? Der muss dann in Großstädten geradezu extrem hoch sein. So schlecht sind die Strassen hier in Hamburg m. E. nicht. Sand- und Geröllstrecken, Schotterpisten mit "Wellblech-Charakter", noch dazu mit extremen Steigungen in großer Höhe, Wasserdurchfahrten usw. kennen die Fahrer solcher Geräte doch nur aus Zeitschriften. Braucht man wirklich Blackberry-Geräte? Oder Walkman/Diskman/MP3-Player? 

M. E. wird die Nachfrage, außer für Grundbedürfnisse, fast immer erst geweckt. Mal mehr, mal weniger nachdrücklich und nicht immer erfolgreich. Manches Produkt wird auch einfach zur falschen Zeit angeboten. Z. B. die Bildplatte. Feiert heute als DVD fröhliche Auferstehung, hat in den 70ern ziemlich gefloppt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



drboe schrieb:


> Ist das so? Es gab einen Bedarf für Mobiltelefonie? Warum hat man dann die Mobiltelefone massiv subventioniert?


Ohne  jetzt ins Detail zu gehen,  Bedarf gibt (und gab) es für viele Geräte, die aber 
zum Zeitpunkt ihrer technischen Verfügbarkeit schlicht zu teuer für ein 
Massenpublikum waren.  Es hat auch jede Menge andere "Errungenschaften" 
gegeben, die  versucht wurden zu pushen und  subventioniert wurden, aber   
dennoch in der Versenkung verschwunden sind, z.B das Bildtelefon.


drboe schrieb:


> M. E. wird die Nachfrage, außer für Grundbedürfnisse, fast immer erst geweckt.


hab ich irgendwo schon mal geschrieben: Würde nur das produziert, was unbedingt notwendig wäre, 
läge die Weltwirtschaft am Boden und es gäbe die globale Erwärmung nicht als unmittelbar  
drohende Gefahr...

Jede Vereinfachung hat ihre Tücken und Ausnahmen, im großen und ganzen stimmt es schon.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

auch wenn es nichts mit UMTS zu tun hat:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83655
Das Handy für die auf ihr Aussehen bewußte Dame von Welt


> So soll das Display, das ausgeschaltet wie ein Spiegel wirkt,


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

man sollte den Threadtitel tatsächlich ändern: "Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht"
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/co...ds/3520062,cc=000005480300035200621eOLbY.html


> Plakate versenden Werbung per Bluetooth
> ...
> In zehn deutschen Großstädten können Kunden des Werbeplakat-Spezialisten Ströer funkende Plakate buhen. Die Werbeplakate, die mit Bluetooth-Sendern ausgestattet sind, sollen so die Handy-Nutzer quasi im Vorübergehen mit ihrer Werbebotschaft erreichen. Die Reklameplakate können Videos, Klingeltöne, Gewinnspiele oder Rabatt-Coupons enthalten und werden mit dem Bluetooth-Sender "Beamzones" von Blue Cell Networks geschickt.


----------



## drboe (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> man sollte den Threadtitel tatsächlich ändern: "Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht"


Nee, nee! Das Thema reicht sicher für einen eigenen Thread.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



drboe schrieb:


> Nee, nee! Das Thema reicht sicher für einen eigenen Thread.
> 
> M. Boettcher



auf allgemeinen  Wunsch unter neuem Titel abgetrennt.


----------



## stieglitz (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



technofreak schrieb:


> auf allgemeinen  Wunsch unter neuem Titel abgetrennt.


Da hats doch schon einen ganzen Schwung dazu, zwar schon von Gestern:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,461585,00.html


> Wenn wir Europäer dann gegen Ende des Jahres endlich auch in den Genuss kommen, uns Apples Schmuckstück kaufen zu dürfen, werden wir den Early Adopters in den USA gegenüber zumindest einen Vorteil haben: Jene fast unvermeidlichen Fehler, mit denen sich die Erstkäufer noch herumplagen müssen, werden uns erspart bleiben. Wer die Anschaffung des neuen Mobiltelefons jedoch nicht so lange aufschieben will, kann auch in den kommenden Monaten schon mit einigen ausgesprochen spannenden Hightech-Handys rechnen.



Ich muss mich etwas korrigieren, hab mir das selber gar nicht zugetraut.
Ich hab mir im letzten Jahr zugelegt:
neuen Laptop
DSL Anschluss (zickt)
WLAN (geht grad nicht)
Festplattenrekorder - tolle Sache
MP3 Player ( bin total begeistert darüber  wie einfach das funktioniert, kein IPod)
Sony Cyber-shot 7,2 Mega Pixel ( macht saumäßig Spaß)

Hab mit diesen Geräten unmäßig viel Frust erlebt aber langsam macht alles richtig viel Spaß.
Warum nicht auch noch so eine richtiges High Tech Telefon?

Werd mir den SpOn Artikel mal zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## stieglitz (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



> SCHLAFPHASEN-WECKER AXBO
> Der Besserwecker
> Von Stefan Schmitt
> 
> Er verspricht weniger Härte am Morgen: Ein Armband verrät dem Wecker die beste Zeit für das Ende der Träume. So soll der Schlafphasen-Wecker Axbo das Aufwachen angenehmer machen - ein hübsches, teures Gerät für Menschen mit Bettfluchthemmungen.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,462404,00.html

Der Wecker ist mir auch schon seit jeher ein Greul.
Endlich kommt Hilfe


----------



## stieglitz (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Ich bin mir da gar nicht so sicher, ob das hier passt 



> Dass das "mit Abstand am besten getestete Produkt, das wir je auf den Markt gebracht haben" (Gates) angeblich schon erste Sicherheitslücken aufweist gehört ebenso wenig hierher wie die kartellrechtlichen Schwierigkeiten, die der marktbeherrschende Konzern in der EU hat.



http://www.ftd.de/technik/it_telekommunikation/156221.html


> "*mit Abstand am besten getestete Produkt, das wir je auf den Markt gebracht haben*"


Man wird hier lesen, sicher.


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Wenn man eine  Katastrophe nicht vermeiden kann, sollte man wenigstens darüber lachen können...
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,463117,00.html


----------



## stieglitz (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



technofreak schrieb:


> ..... sollte man wenigstens darüber lachen können...





> WINDOWS-WITZ 16
> Hallo, Hotline, bitte helfen
> 
> Anruf bei der Hotline: "Ich installiere gerade Windows Vista. Was soll ich drücken?" - "Am besten beide Daumen!"


Der hat was :-D


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

etwas ernsthafter 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84492


> Da im Laufe der jahrelangen Vista-Entwicklung aber viele zunächst ins Auge gefassten Erneuerungen gestrichen wurden, wird sich bei vielen Anwendern die Begeisterung im Rahmen halten. "Was übrig blieb, ist ein werthaltiges, *aber in weiten Teilen unspannendes Produkt*" fasste Walt Mossberg, Kolumnist des Wall Street Journal, sein Urteil über Vista zusammen.
> ..
> Das Gros der privaten Computerbesitzer wird den Umstieg auf Windows Vista wohl erst mit dem Neukauf eines PC vollziehen. *Die meisten älteren Rechner sind nämlich für einen Umstieg auf Vista nicht geeignet.* Von Dienstag an sind fast alle neuen Windows-PCs in den Läden mit Vista ausgestattet, sodass in den kommenden Monaten der Umstieg auf Vista fast automatisch – und in kleinen Schritten – erfolgt.


heißt anders ausgedrückt, es wird den Usern aufs Auge gedrückt, ob sie wollen/brauchen   oder nicht, dafür sorgt das hier:


> Die Marktdominanz von Microsoft ist zwar gewaltig: Rund 90 Prozent aller Computer weltweit laufen mit Windows.


http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=118344&ran=87842


> Mossberg Review: Vista best for Microsoft crop, but it's no Apple
> By WALTER MOSSBERG, THE WALL STREET JOURNAL,


der Orginalbericht


----------



## stieglitz (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Microsoft bringt noch ganze andere spektakuläre, neue Produkte auf den Markt, bald, vielleicht 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,464045,00.html


> Als eines der Highlights des bisher nur als Gerücht gehandelten Zune-Handys wird die Möglichkeit hervorgehoben, beispielsweise Videos via WLAN von einer Xbox 360 auf das Telefon zu streamen. Zudem soll das Gerät kompatibel zum eigens für Zune-Player eingerichteten Online-Musikshop Zune Marketplace sein.



Ääh ?, kann mir das jemand in verständliches Deutsch übersetzen, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Vage Vermutung: das WLAN wird vergewaltigt   um innerhalb der Reichweite 
 Content von einer Xbox 360  auf das Superduperhandy zu streamen.
Wahrscheinlich besonders für Breitwandfilme  in  16:9 geeignet...


----------



## stieglitz (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Danke CP, ich hab verstanden, man muss das Handy dann nur noch waagrecht halten, dann hat man ein ungetrübtes Filmerlebnis. Prima! :-D


----------



## drboe (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Ääh ?, kann mir das jemand in verständliches Deutsch übersetzen, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof


Deutsch ist es zwar nicht, aber ein Bild/Film sagt sicher mehr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRLRjKCGHek 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich besonders für Breitwandfilme  in  16:9 geeignet...


Ben Hur's Wagenrennen auf 3x2 cm. Bestimmt ein unvergleichliches Filmerlebnis.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Heiko (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



A John schrieb:


> Ben Hur's Wagenrennen auf 3x2 cm. Bestimmt ein unvergleichliches Filmerlebnis.
> 
> Gruß A. John


Aber nur, wenns 16:9 und nachcoloriert ist


----------



## drboe (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



Heiko schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenns 16:9 und nachcoloriert ist


Meinst Du die Fassung von 1907 (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Hur_(1907))? Schon der Film von 1925 war wohl teilweise farbig (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Hur_(1925)). Die Fassung von 1959 wurde m. W. durchgehend in Farbe gedreht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Sobald dieser Film This is Cinerama
in einer für´s Handy adaptierten Version von Cinerama herausgebracht wird, 
 werde ich das die  in engere Wahl ziehen. 
Bei der Umsetzung des Orginalformats von 2,6 bis 3:1  und der Leinwandbreite von 20-30m 
werden gewisse Einbußen an Bildinformation sicherlich nicht zu vermeiden sein.
Die akustische Wiedergabe dürfte auch gegenüber  dem Orginaleindruck  abfallen


----------



## stieglitz (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Na, diese sieben Giganten werden das schon richten:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,464222,00.html


> Was die englische Tageszeitung "Daily Telegraph" am Wochenende da aus dem Sack ließ, hätten sieben der führenden Telekommunikationsunternehmen der Welt wohl lieber noch eine Weile geheim gehalten. Wenn am 12. Februar in Barcelona die jährliche Mobilfunkmesse 3GSM ihre Tore öffnet, wollen Vertreter der Konzerne den Branchen-Ringelpietz zu einem konspirativen Treffen nutzen. Gegenstand der Arbeitssitzung: Nicht weniger, als zu einer Kooperation zu kommen, die eigene, gemeinsame Mobil-Internetanwendungen zum Ziel hat; die Google und Yahoo Konkurrenz machen und im Idealfall die Butter vom Brot nehmen soll.


Gegen die Größe des Displays am Handy können die aber auch nichts ausrichten.


----------



## stieglitz (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



> Klingende Ohrenwärmer und ultimative Uhren


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,465130,00.html
Ohne Kommentar


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Wenn das hier erlaubt ist, warum sind dann Handys am Steuer  verboten?
Ein schöner Spielfilm in 3,6" *Breitbildschirm* ist doch allemal  besser als die
  langweilige  Navianzeige


----------



## A John (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn das hier erlaubt ist, warum sind dann Handys am Steuer  verboten?


Weil man das Handy am Ohr von außen sehen- und deshalb abkassieren kann.

Gruß A. John


----------



## jupp11 (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.tokyomango.com/tokyo_mango/2007/02/microwave_potat.html

das Endergebnis sieht eklig aus....


----------



## OlSt (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Für alle Freunde an Dingen die die Welt nicht braucht:

http://uselessaccount.com/


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



OlSt schrieb:


> Für alle Freunde an Dingen die die Welt nicht braucht:
> 
> http://uselessaccount.com/





> Does creating an account get me anything at all? top ↑
> Yes, you can edit your account, you can forget your password, there's a lot of things you can do. Create one as a birthday present?


----------



## jupp11 (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,466651,00.html


> Es gibt Produkte, die braucht man, andere, die man brauchen kann -
> und solche, die man nicht braucht, aber gern hat. Ein Internetradio gehört in alle
> drei Kategorien, je nachdem, wie man die Sache sieht. Vor allem aber ist so ein
> WLAN-Dudler eines: Ein Vorgeschmack auf die unmittelbare Zukunft.


"WLAN-Dudler"   gefällt mir


----------



## OlSt (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



> "WLAN-Dudler"   gefällt mir



ja - nett - fast wie Almdudler 

aber - es dudelt ja nicht alles übers WLAN - vorallem kriegt man da schädelweh


----------



## stieglitz (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Ich kauf mir jetzt sofort einen Hund, das Teil will ich mir auch besorgen. Brauch ich!!! 


> Das Mobiltelefon für Doggen und Terrier stellt einen neuen Höhepunkt des Gadget-Wahnsinns dar. Das wasserdichte Telefon zum Umschnallen ortet Hunde per GPS, und macht "Ferngespräche" mit dem Haustier möglich - oder denjenigen, die den ausgebüxten Hund finden.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,467202,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,468754,00.html


> Google hat angekündigt, künftig auch Video-Inhalte in seinen Anzeigen unterzubringen. Zwischen Schnipseln von originären Inhalten sollen dann Werbespots geschaltet werden - so will man den guten alten TV-Spot ins Netz hieven.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87041


> DVB-T bei 200 km/h dank doppeltem Receiver


bei 200 km/h sollte man das Autoradio abstellen  und sich auf den
Verkehr konzentrieren. Es gibt ja merkbefreite, die behaupten ohne Berieselung 
nicht fahren zu können...
(fragt sich, ob die überhaupt fahrtauglich sind)


----------



## drboe (19 März 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87041
> 
> bei 200 km/h sollte man das Autoradio abstellen  und sich auf den
> Verkehr konzentrieren.


Welches Radio? Über DVB-T wird aus politischen Gründen gar kein Radio verbreitet. Deshalb heisst es in der Meldung auch:

_"An den Receiver können drei *Monitore* angeschlossen werden, so dass auch ganze Reisebusse mit dem *TV-Bild* versorgt werden können."_

Fragt sich jetzt natürlich, wer im Reisebus mit 200 Sachen über die Piste brettert. Oder ob gar der Fahrer eines sportlichen Fahrzeuges ...? Jedenfalls sollte der Anbieter die Werbeargumente ggf. noch einmal überdenken.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



drboe schrieb:


> Welches Radio? Über DVB-T wird aus politischen Gründen gar kein Radio verbreitet.


Stimmt, mangels DVB-T Erfahrung  hab ich das gar nicht so wahrgenommen.
 Dann ist das ja noch bescheuerter.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,472668,00.html


> Microsoft hat den Spracherkennungs-Pionier Tellme übernommen. Das
> Unternehmen ist führender Anbieter für automatische Anrufabwicklungen. Mit der
> Tellme-Technologie will MS zukünftig Telefonnummern durch Sprachbefehle ersetzen.


es mag einige Anwendungen dafür geben, im großen und ganzen ist es hirnrissig


----------



## Juri (20 März 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> es mag einige Anwendungen dafür geben, im großen und ganzen ist es hirnrissig



Ha, das sagt der Captain Picard der sich sonst wegen jedem kleinen Missgeschick stundenlang mit dem Bordcomputer unterhält.
"Computer Schadensbericht"; "Computer xy lokalisieren" usw. usw.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



Juri schrieb:


> Ha, das sagt der Captain Picard der sich sonst wegen jedem kleinen Missgeschick stundenlang mit dem Bordcomputer unterhält.
> "Computer Schadensbericht"; "Computer xy lokalisieren" usw. usw.


Du verwechselst mich mit meinem Nachfahren. Was der im Jahre 2363  anstellt 
ist nur eingefleischten Trekkies verständlich...  
http://www.trekkiesworld.de/charaktere/tng/picard.html


> Name: Jean Luc Picard
> geboren: 02.07.2305 LaBarre, Frankreich, Planet Erde


----------



## Juri (23 März 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Du verwechselst mich mit meinem Nachfahren.


Soso, und wieso kennst Du dann Data und die Enterprise E und kannst dort Anordnungen treffen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=189229#post189229

Mich legst Du nicht rein Cap. Picard oder sollte ich lieber sagen:  Lokutus von Borg!!1!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

sei nicht so kleinlich , noch nie was von Zeitreisen gehört?  Außerdem hat Q wieder rumgefummelt :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87824


> Seoul hat flächendeckenden Breitbandzugang per Funk
> ...
> Noch bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von 120 km/h kann in Fahrzeugen damit gesurft werden.


hoffentlich nicht der Fahrer, sonst surft der wirklich...


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92003


> Projekt-Gutenberg-Bücher als Handy-Download für unterwegs


Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Faust I  auf dem Handy, ein absolutes Muß


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92003
> 
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Faust I  auf dem Handy, ein absolutes Muß


[ir]Wie konnten wir nur ohne das überleben?[/ir]


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92050


> Raumtouristen auch zum Mond
> ..
> Die Firma, die bereits mehrere Millionäre auf die internationale Raumstation
> ISS brachte, will ab Oktober 2008 erstmals Weltraumspaziergänge anbieten.
> ...


wenn sie nicht zurückkommen, werde ich nicht trauern


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92756


> Seit dem heutigen Montag können Handynutzer die "Tagesschau in 100 Sekunden" ansehen.


----------



## drboe (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92756
> 
> 
> > Seit dem heutigen Montag können Handynutzer die "Tagesschau in 100 Sekunden" ansehen.


100 Sekunden, soso. Die normale Tagesschau dauert inkl. Wetterbericht 900 Sekunden. 800 Sekunden davon sind offenbar so unwichtig, dass man sie völlig weglassen kann. Ich hatte ja schon immer den Eindruck, dass in der Ikone deutscher Informationssendungen Minuten über Minuten geschunden werden, in dem man langatmig Politiker zeigt, wie sie Seit-an-Seit schreiten, über unmotiviert verlegte Teppiche oder entlang irgendwelcher stoisch blickender Miltärs, die sich begrüssen (mit oder ohne Küsschen), auf einem Sofa Platz nehmen, in kleinen Grüppchen einen Sitzungsraum betreten, sich während langweiliger Tagungen zu einer fotogenen Gruppe positionieren oder aber - jedes Mal ein echtes Highlight - eine Flugzeuggangway herunterkommen. Die Welt hält den Atem an: schafft er es ohne zu stürzen? Das alles summiert sich offenbar zu 800 Sekunden Belanglosigkeiten, zu Füllmaterial.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



drboe schrieb:


> Die Welt hält den Atem an: schafft er es ohne zu stürzen?


Es gab mal vor langer. langer  Zeit (ich meine mich erinnern zu können  in Panorama ) eine  Satire 
auf die Tagesschau, bei der das echte Bildmaterial genau in diesem Stil "gedubbed" wurde 
Dort wurden die typischen Langweilerszenen  von Konferenzbeginnen mit  Kommentaren  unterlegt wie: 
"hier sehen wir eine Gruppe gesetzter Damen und  Herren, die ohne  fremde Hilfe 
die Treppen zu einem historischen Gebäude emporsteigen können"

Es hat sich wenig geändert in den vergangenen  Jahrzehnten ...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 August 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94098


> Zeitmaschine aus Staub und Vakuum


----------



## Captain Picard (10 August 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94202


> Online-Videos mit nicht vorspulbaren Werbeeinblendungen
> ..
> Im Prinzip geht es darum, zu garantieren, dass die Zuschauer die Werbung zu sehen bekommen.


na und? dann geht man eben auf das stille Örtchen  (Pinkelpause) Hat in USA eine sehr lange Tradition
( Dinge die die Welt  braucht )


----------



## jupp11 (20 August 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Schrott im Großformat

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,498663,00.html


> TV-Gerät ist in digitalen Zeiten ein zunehmend unscharfer Begriff: Manche bedecken ganze Wohnzimmerwände, andere hängen in der Dusche. Auf der Ifa glänzen die Hersteller mit Qualitätssprüngen. Wir zeigen, wie die aussehen. Im ersten Teil: mattschimmernde Flatscreen-Gigantomanie.


Für den Schrott, der gesendet wird, ist ein 10cm  noch zu groß


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2007)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Der Megapixelwahn
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96093


> Schuld sind die immer weiter verkleinerten Pixel, die Folge von
> miniaturisierten Bildsensoren ebenso wie der Integration von heute doppelt so
> vielen Pixeln auf der gleichen Fläche wie 2004. Das führt zu sinkenden Real-
> Empfindlichkeiten, immer stärker sichtbaren Bildstörungen (Rauschen) und
> liefert auch keine bessere Detailwiedergabe, weil die Objektive nicht hinreichend gut abbilden.


mehr ist nicht zwangsläufig besser. Die Pixelhysterie  ist schon von den Scannern her 
 bekannt, dort müssen  es auch unbedingt 2400dpi  oder mehr sein, und  wenn sie auch nur als interpolierte(geratene)  Auflösung  für  Werbeaufmacher herhalten muß.
Außerdem gibt es keine Ausgabegeräte (Drucker, Belichter)  die solche Auflösungen 
überhaupt abbilden können. Der einzig sinnvolle Einsatzfall sind  Ausschnittsvergrößerungen


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Auto-News -> BMW 760i: Mit neuem Zwölfzylinder und Achtgang-Automatik (Nachricht)


> – BMW stellt die neuen Topmodelle 760i und 760Li vor. Sie erhalten einen neu entwickelten V12 mit 544 PS.
> ..
> So ausgestattet, erreicht das Auto in 4,6 Sekunden die Marke von 100 km/h –


Und wofür braucht man diese Monsterschlitten außer um damit zu protzen?


----------



## drboe (11 April 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Und wofür braucht man diese Monsterschlitten außer um damit zu protzen?


Ich habe nicht die leiseste Anhnung. Bei den _inneren Werten_



> So ausgestattet, erreicht das Auto in 4,6 Sekunden die Marke von 100 km/h – der Vorgänger brauchte genau eine Sekunde länger. Dennoch sinkt der Verbrauch – von bisher 13,6 auf 12,9 Liter je 100 Kilometer. Bei der Ermittlung des Verbrauchs wurden bereits die strengeren Richtlinien der Euro-5-Abgasnorm berücksichtigt. Preise und Datum des Marktstarts wurden noch nicht mitgeteilt.


hätte ich aber in jedem Fall Probleme. Ich brauche in der Regel länger als 4,6 Sekunden das Fahrzeug aus der Parklücke zu fahren. Der Verfasser der PS-Laudation hält zudem einen Benzinverbrauch für lobenswert, bei dem ich den Hersteller meines Kfz in Regress nehmen würde. Ob die Käufer der Marke wissen, dass sie mit den kleineren "Brot-und-Butter"-Modellen diese PS-Protze subventionieren? Die bringen regelmäßig nicht einmal die Entwicklungskosten wieder herein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (11 April 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Beim Pfau sind die bunten Federn angewachsen ...


----------



## stieglitz (11 April 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Da passt doch das gut rein:
> Apples iPhone: "Das Display könnte zerbrechen" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
> Oder wäre das nicht sogar einen neuen Thread wert?
> Auf den Erfolg dieses Gerätes bin ich ja mal gespannt.



Nachdem es dieser Uralt-Threat mal wieder auf die vorderen
Plätze geschafft hat, muss ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Entgegen meiner damaligen Meinung bin ich nun absoluter Fan des Iphon G3.
Eigentlich telefoniere ich kaum, aber habe immer einen netzwerkfähigen Computer bei mir. Das ist ehrlich schon ganz toll. 
(Für Blogs oder Foren ist mir allerdings das tippen zu mühselig. Da wart ich lieber bis ich daheim am Rechner bin. Deswegen auch relativ wenig Einträge hier, aber mitlesen kann ich immer.)

Banales Beispiel gefällig:

Heute beim Samstag-Stammtisch Diskussion darüber, bei tollstem Wetter beim Italiener, wie bereiten wir das bereits gekaufte Kaninchen für morgen  zu? 
X Vorschläge unter anderem von einem Koch und einem Gastwirt und ein paar 
supertollen Hausfrauen.
Jetzt ich, ich zieh mein Iphon nach wild west Manier, schaun mer mal!
(Es kommen Gegenreaktionen, du mit deinem scheiss Spielzeug, lass uns in Ruhe, kannste nix anderes mehr etc.)

Nach einer Google Eingabe "Kaninchenbraten" (ungefähr 8.470 Ergebnisse) waren die Kritiken von selbst eingefleischten Internet Hassern verstummt.
Das Ergebniss, Morgen gibt es das zum Osteressen:


> Festschmaus Kaninchenbraten
> Aktionen
> 
> * Startseite
> ...



Festschmaus Kaninchenbraten - Rezept

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest und guten Appetit 
Ist das kein Argument für mobiles Internet?


:flower:


----------



## webwatcher (11 April 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Ist das kein Argument für mobiles Internet?


Nö, jedenfalls nicht für mich


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nö, jedenfalls nicht für mich


dito


----------



## stieglitz (12 April 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> dito



Äh, Leute, Ihr habt keine Ahnung von Fortschritt.
Statt Zeitung kannste heut das Internet mit aufs Klo nehmen


----------



## wahlhesse (12 April 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

In Ermangelung von Papier kann man immer noch die Zeitung nehmen. Nur wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mir mit einer PDF-Datei oder gar dem Netbook den Hintern putzen soll. :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## drboe (12 April 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> In Ermangelung von Papier kann man immer noch die Zeitung nehmen. Nur wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mir mit einer PDF-Datei oder gar dem Netbook den Hintern putzen soll. :scherzkeks:


Eh! Bitte mehr Vorsicht mit solchen Bemerkungen! Ich hätte mir beinahe den Monitor mit Kaffee versaut, als ich das gelesen und losgelacht habe 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://www.expertenthema.de/text/freizeichentoene


> Freizeichentöne ertönen statt des altbekannten Freizeichens. Es handelt sich dabei nahezu immer um einen Song oder einen Jingle oder aber um eine mehr oder weniger lustige Ansage, die in Form von Sprüchen für den Anrufsbeantwortern bekannt sind. Bei den einschlägigen Klingelton- und Zusatzprodukteanbieters stehen nahezu alle aktuellen Lieder aus den Charts käuflich zur Verfügung. *Man selbst hört meistens gar nichts von dem Sound bzw. der Musik, sondern nur der Anrufer.*


Die sicherste Methode für jemanden  sich aus meiner Telefonliste zu katapultieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

heise online - Spaceship Two offiziell vorgestellt


> Das private Raumfahrtunternehmen Virgin Galactic hat sein Passagier-Raumschiff Spaceship Two offiziell vorgestellt. Ab 2011 will das Unternehmen Suborbital-Flüge kommerziell anbieten.
> ...
> Das Erlebnis des Suborbitalfluges will sich Virgin Galactic mit 200.000 Dollar vergüten lassen – bislang haben sich nach Angaben des Unternehmens etwa 300 Kunden angemeldet.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Das wäre doch mal ein lohnendes Objekt für eine Raumfährenentführung auf einen fernen Planeten, möglichst one-way. Als Passagiere: die selbsternannte Elite dieser Welt.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

heise online - Internetradiowecker mit Web-Appeal


> Der Internet-Shop Centarea vertreibt ab sofort den kompakten Internetradiowecker Chumby One. Das kleinen Kistchen mit einer Kantenläge von 10 cm × 10 cm × 9 cm ist mit einem 3,5-Zoll-Touchdisplay ausgestattet und lässt sich per WLAN (802.11 b/g) mit dem Netz verbinden....
> Ab Januar nächsten Jahres soll der Web-Wecker 120 Euro kosten.


Wecker dürfen bei mir  nicht mehr als 5€ kosten, da sie bei mir ein sehr gefährliches Dasein fristen :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

http://drinktank.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=2712


> Instant-Wein aus Tütenpulver


Der Gedanke daran erzeugt schon Gruseln


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Schlimme Vorstellung, sowas. Es fragt sich, was das für Stoffe sind, mit denen die den Alkohol binden. Ist chemisch nicht ganz einfach zu lösen. Genauso gut könnte man doch den Alkohol in Schnapsform in einer kleinen Ampulle zum reinkippen dazupacken. :-p


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2010)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Cebit vor zehn Jahren: iPad-Opa und Bluetooth-Waschmaschinen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Seltsame Phantasien regte auch die Funktechnologie Bluetooth an, die heute vor allem für drahtlose Kopfhörer genutzt wird. J.  G.  vom Telekommunikationsunternehmen Ericsson pries damals die Vorzüge der Datenfunktechnik so an: "Sie können mit dem Handy aus der Küche die Lautstärke beim Fernseher regulieren oder vom Arbeitszimmer die Waschmaschine einschalten." Das Mobiltelefon als Fernsteuerung für die Feinwäsche hat sich dann aber auf dem Markt nicht wirklich durchgesetzt.


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2010)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Reklame-Relevanz: Warum Google-Werbung klickt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Anzeigenblättchen war gestern, jetzt erfindet Google das Erfolgsmodell der Lokalzeitungen im Web neu: Werbung, die relevant für den Leser ist. Ziel des Unternehmens ist der Mobilmarkt. Denn ein Handy hat man fast immer dabei - und es ist sehr smart.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

heise online - Fußball-WM auf iPad und iPhone


> *Fußball-WM auf iPad und iPhone*


1,95füreinenTageszugangoder4,95EuroimMonat | Fußball-WMaufiPadundiPhone | heise mobil news-Foren


> 1,95 für einen Tageszugang oder 4,95 Euro im Monat
> Und wer von den Spacken dieses Angebot nutzt und gleichzeitig gegen
> die GEZ salbadert, möchte sich bitte umgehend selbst in die nächste
> Klapse einliefern!


FußballaufdemHandy?ABMfürAugenärzte | Fußball-WMaufiPadundiPhone | heise mobil news-Foren


> Fußball auf dem Handy? ABM für Augenärzte
> mal ehrlich, was für ein Schwachsinn!
> Selbst per Beamer weiß man bei der Führungskamera ohne Kommentar
> nicht, wer gerade den Ball führt.
> ...


Neu:WMjetztauchaufStecknadelprojiziert! | Fußball-WMaufiPadundiPhone | heise mobil news-Foren


> Neu: WM jetzt auch auf Stecknadel projiziert!
> Geht's noch kleiner?



kurz zusammengefaßt: plemplem


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

heise online - Neue Online-Werbung jenseits von Google


> WeReward etwa will alltägliche Aktivitäten von Verbrauchern mit der Bewerbung von Marken zusammenbringen. Ähnlich wie die Dienste Foursquare – Nutzer übermitteln anderen ihren Aufenthaltsort – und Flickr – Nutzer teilen mit anderen ihre Fotos – setzt das Start-up aus Orlando in Florida auf den  Drang von vieler Leute, irgendetwas von sich im Netz mitzuteilen.


weiterer überflüssiger Müll


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 April 2011)

*AW: Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht*

Angesichts der neuerlichen Berichterstattungen in den Medien, hinsichtlich dem Datenklau bei Sony oder der Stanortausspähung via iPhone/iPad, werden wir hier womöglich wieder in eine Diskussion eintreten. Zuvor wollte ich euch folgenden Artikel nicht vorenthalten: [ame=http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweizer-Offiziersmesser-Messer-Schatulle/dp/B000R0JDSI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1303968522&sr=8-1]Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer, mit Schatulle: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame], unbestätigten Informationen zur Folge soll sich ein Bit für einen USB-3.0-Slot in Entwicklung befinden. :-p Man beachte auch die außergewöhnliche Preisangabe in kg! 





> Preis: EUR 600,00 (EUR 446,10 / kg)


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Juli 2011)

Und hier mal was anderes, absurdes: http://www.wanted.de/goldene-yacht-aus-purem-gold-fuer-3-5-milliarden-euro/id_48210920/index


> Yacht aus purem Gold für 3,5 Milliarden Euro


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juli 2011)

Am besten legt er sich den USS George H. W. Bush (CVN-77)
mit einigen Dutzend McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 als Begleitschutz zu.
Selbst dann würde ich auf dem Kahn nicht mitfahren wollen...

PS: der Flugzeugträger kostet auch nicht viel mehr...


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich da die Werft wäre würde ich aber schön auf Vorkasse bestehen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juli 2011)

Das Horn von Afrika (rund um Somalia) dürfte aber als Gewässer für irgendwelche Törns mit einer vergoldeten Yacht tabu sein. Es sei denn, mit dem o.g. Geleit-Träger. Ersatzweise dürften es auch schon ein paar Zerstörer tun.

Der nächste Krösus lässt sich dann eine Yacht ganz aus Platin bauen. Die Kloschüsseln aus mundgeblasenem Murano-Glas, der Swimming-Pool mit smaragdverzierten Fliesen, das Mätressendeck mit Mahagoni getäfelt, die Lebensmittel werden jeden Tag per Hubschrauber angeflogen.

Für die Leistungsträger kommt nur das beste infrage.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Juli 2011)

Es muss nicht immer Gold sein! Alternativen gibt es genug, z. B. hier:


----------

